# Verbs



## Inglip

Been practising verbs recently, just checking I'm doing ok. Are these correct? I am attempting to translate the follwoing English to Tagalog, so I need to know If the Tagalog are correct.

1/ kumakain ako ng isda.
I am eating fish.

2/ Ang aking kapatid na lalaki uminom ng maraming gatas araw araw.
My brother drinks alot of milk daily.

3/ ayaw siya kumanta ngayon ng gabi.
She doesn't want to sing tonight.

4/ gusto nila maglakad bawat martes.
They like to run every tuesday

5/ tatawak siya ng kaibigan niya sa Manila bukas.
She will call her friend in Manila tommorow.

Thanks


----------



## Salbahe

These should not at all be considered correct, but if you don't mind, I thought I'd play along as well and maybe we can both learn.  Below is how I think they should be said.

1. Correct

2. Ang aking kapatid na lalaki *mainom* ng maraming gatas araw-araw.

3. Ayaw *niyang kantahin* ngayo*ng* gabi.

4. Gusto nila*ng takbuhin* bawat Martes.

5. *Tatawagan niya* ang kanyang kaibigan sa Manila bukas.


----------



## DotterKat

Assuming that English is the source text:

Ang aking kapatid na lalaki ay umiinom ng maraming gatas araw-araw.
_My brother drinks a lot of milk everyday._

Ayaw niyang kumanta ngayong gabi.
_She doesn't want to sing tonight.

_Gusto nilang tumakbo (bawa't / kada) Martes.
_They like to run every Tuesday.

_Tatawagan niya ang kanyang kaibigan sa Maynila bukas.
_She will call her friend in Manila tomorrow._


----------



## Salbahe

I have a further question if you don't mind.  Let's take #3 for example.  Whether it is accurate or not, I don't know, I'm forced to be trusting... but Rosetta Stone taught me that "Gusto kong *bilhin* ng mapang ito" means "I would like *to buy* this map."  So when I looked at Inglip's sentences, I tried to apply what I already had learned, so I replied "Ayaw niyang *kantahin* ngayong gabi" thinking that would work the same and mean "She/He does not want *to sing* this evening."  DotterKat, the answer you left "Ayaw niyang kumanta ngayong gabi" I thought would mean "He/She *did* not want *to sing* this evening" therefor would be an odd mixing of the past tense (kumanta) and the future (ngayong gabi).  Kantahin I thought would mean "to sing" in a future sense, just like "bilhin" meant to buy in a future sense.  Am I wrong?


----------



## Inglip

Um/may verbs more literally mean "to x" in English, where as "in" verbs are something we don't really have. But with in verbs, the subject of the sentence is the object being acted upon. For example no 1 

In um/mag we say kumakain ako ng isda. Literal - I am eating fish. The subect being the eating aka the verb.

The same sentence as an "in" verb would be - inkakain ko ng isda. Meaning being eaten by me is the fish aka the fish is being eaten by me. The subject is the reciever ie the fish.

So in my example, there is no subject ie song, so it is about the verb "to sing" and that's an um verb. If the sentence was "she doesn't want to sing "bikini itim" tonight, then the song is now the subject and an in verb can be used.


----------



## Salbahe

Hmmm...  I guess the problem is that I didn't know that Kantahin was restricted to the "in" verb form.

I know just enough Tagalog to be dangerous.  I did know the bit about um/in and the switch in focus, although I still get confused about when is the appropriate time to use each, since as you say... we don't really have that in English.

So with "um" verbs, the past tense form (kumain, kumanta, uminom) and the "to x" form as you call it (I don't know the correct gramatical term either), there is no difference?  That seems confusing.

Side note:  I think the "in" form in your example is actually "kinakain ko ang isda."

Late edit:  I was just thinking though, that in my example of "Gusto kong bilhin ng mapang ito", if "bilhin" was restricted to the "in" family of verbs, then the map would have been the subject of the sentence, and it would have been "Gusto kong bilhin ang mapang ito."  I should stop now before I confuse myself more.


----------



## Inglip

According to my grammar book "in" verbs are the most common way use verbs, and you only use "um/mag" verbs when the reciever is not necessary. Subject of your sentence is the map, and we must have that in the sentence because we can't say 'I would like to buy a...' and leave the sentence blank. Where as we can say I don't want to sing tonight, without mentioning a song. Just the verb 'to sing' doesn't want to be done.


----------

